# buying M10



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm definitely getting the new M10.
but there's so many colors to choose from..


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

If I can get rid of my China frame purchase, I want an M10 as well... How beautiful.


----------

